# Smart Bones, making her sick?



## fibigrey (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought some little smart bones from the petstore last week for my pup, since she is teething.

http://www.smartbones.com/

She got sick the other night and I had no idea what it was, it looked so strange.. I gave her one this afternoon and when she was eating I made the connection of what was in her vomit was the smart bones...

Should I quit giving these to her? why would it make her sick? Maybe she just ate it too fast? Is it safe to continuing giving it to her?


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

IMO, yes quit giving them....looks like a bunch of nasty crapp to me!! 


Ingredient list:
Chicken
Smart Bones Chicken Flavored Chew 
Corn, Chicken, Sorbitol, Glycerin, Fructose, Pork Gelatin, Barley Malt Syrup, Maltodextrin, Sweet Potatoes, Peas, Carrots, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Ferrous Sulfate, Titanium Dioxide, Zinc Sulfate, Milk Flavor, Niacinamide, Xanthan Gum, Potassium Sorbate (preservative), Sodium Pyrophosphate, Sodium Propionate (preservative), Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Vitamin E, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Manganese Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, FD&C Red 40.

Dental
Smart Bones Dental Chews 
Corn, Chicken, Sorbitol, Glycerin, Fructose, Pork Gelatin, Barley Malt Syrup, Maltodextrin, Sweet Potatoes, Peas, Carrots, Salt, Dicalcium Phosphate, Ferrous Sulfate, Titanium Dioxide, Zinc Sulfate, Milk Flavor, Chlorophyll, Parsley Seed Oil, Dried Kelp, Niacinamide, Xanthan Gum, Potassium Sorbate (preservative), Sodium Pyrophosphate, Sodium Propionate (preservative), Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Vitamin E, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Manganese Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, FD&C Red 40.

Peanut Butter
Smart Bones Peanut Butter chews 
Corn, Chicken, Sorbitol, Glycerin, Fructose, Pork Gelatin, Peanut Butter, Barley Malt Syrup, Maltodextrin, Sweet Potatoes, Peas, Carrots, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Ferrous Sulfate, Titanium Dioxide, Zinc Sulfate, Milk Flavor, Niacinamide, Xanthan Gum, Potassium Sorbate (preservative), Sodium Pyrophosphate, Sodium Propionate (preservative), Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Vitamin E, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Manganese Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, FD&C Red 40.


----------



## fibigrey (Sep 1, 2011)

hmm i guess it just has too much junk in it.. She is on organic blue buffalo longevity for puppies.. and besides the occassional milk bone she gets chicken jerky from milo's kitchen.. She must have a picky stomach.


----------

